# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Topcon slitlamp power supply

## mike00

Hello, hope asking this question is not a violation of this forum. Topcon slitlamp power supply burnt up. Looking for a replacement. Any suggestions? The normal Google and eBay search yield pretty much nothing. Model PS- 64A.
Thanks

----------


## rbaker

In as much as your power supply is an off the shelf component, there are a few electronics supply houses in Fort Myers. Bring the defective power supply in to them. They may have a duplicate available.

----------


## Howard Gorin

Sorry, I just saw this post.  Exactly what burned up?  There are two components that fail, they can be replaced.
Most ophthalmic dealers would rather replace the entire power supply or better yet the entire slitlamp then repair the power supply

----------

